# Moving to Maadi!



## elizabethmbrown (Feb 14, 2009)

After two awful months in sheikh zayed where we live like prisoners,courtesy of my husbands generous employers! we are funding our own move to maadi ,where hopefully we can start enjoying life again. anyone down there with kids looking for a coffee and chat partner?


----------



## Giovannino (Jan 9, 2009)

*Hi*



elizabethmbrown said:


> After two awful months in sheikh zayed where we live like prisoners,courtesy of my husbands generous employers! we are funding our own move to maadi ,where hopefully we can start enjoying life again. anyone down there with kids looking for a coffee and chat partner?


Hi I 'm in Maadi and really like it. Not married , no kids but would like to meet new friends.Originally from Hitchin England !


----------



## omarmido (Apr 24, 2008)

hello

we be glad to share whatever time and chat, we live in maadi already me wife and kids for the a time being any help we can do we will .

omarmido 



elizabethmbrown said:


> After two awful months in sheikh zayed where we live like prisoners,courtesy of my husbands generous employers! we are funding our own move to maadi ,where hopefully we can start enjoying life again. anyone down there with kids looking for a coffee and chat partner?


----------



## Giovannino (Jan 9, 2009)

*Hello*



Giovannino said:


> Hi I 'm in Maadi and really like it. Not married , no kids but would like to meet new friends.Originally from Hitchin England !


Hi there
call me when u want on 019-3241256

have a nice evening !
John


----------



## elizabethmbrown (Feb 14, 2009)

omarmido said:


> hello
> 
> we be glad to share whatever time and chat, we live in maadi already me wife and kids for the a time being any help we can do we will .
> 
> omarmido


Hello there,
It was so good to get a reply!

We have been here for a week now and already things are a bit better, we all cant wait to meet people and get life back to normal. We are in road 231. Let me know what your family get up to here,we dont know yey where anything is or what we can do as a family in Maadi!!!!

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## elizabethmbrown (Feb 14, 2009)

Giovannino said:


> Hi there
> call me when u want on 019-3241256
> 
> have a nice evening !
> John




Hi John 
We have made it and have been in Maadi for a week.

Now the fun begins, finding out where everything is etc.

Let me know what things you get up to, I have a very hard working husband who could do with some social activities as well as the rest of us.

Speak soon I hope

Ps we are in Road 231


----------



## omarmido (Apr 24, 2008)

my no. is<snip> if you'd like to call any time



elizabethmbrown said:


> Hi John
> We have made it and have been in Maadi for a week.
> 
> Now the fun begins, finding out where everything is etc.
> ...


----------



## Margaret Butler (Mar 29, 2008)

elizabethmbrown said:


> Hi John
> We have made it and have been in Maadi for a week.
> 
> Now the fun begins, finding out where everything is etc.
> ...


Hi Elizabeth,
I used to live in Road 254 in Maadi but now live in El Gouna. If you are online look up
Community Services Association (CSA) > Home. If not go along to the CSA in Road 21 and 83 (just over the railway line) and you will find everything you could want.

Margaret


----------



## Giovannino (Jan 9, 2009)

*Couldnt reach u*



omarmido said:


> my no. is 0123396300 if you'd like to call any time


how are you doing ? are you Amr's wife ?
thanks and have a nice day
Giovanni


----------



## elizabethmbrown (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello there, its been such a busy week im afraid catching up has been on the back burner!

no im not amr's wife, sorry if hes a pal of yours!!

will catch up properly next week, were going to try and find out what people do in maadi today!!!!!


----------

